# Jonah - who were the ninevites?



## Chris (Feb 23, 2007)

Why was Jonah sent to Nineveh, an Assyrian town, a people descended from Nimrod, a rebel? 

Obviously, God sent Jonah to preach repentance. God sent Jonah to make a point, to teach Jonah a lesson, and to record a lesson for subsequent generations. God sent Jonah because He wanted to see the people repent. 

But why Nineveh? Is this a foreshadowing of evangelism? 

Is this merely a rare case of heathens repenting, and is there any evidence that other heathens ever repented? 

What is the signifigance of Jonah being sent to preach to non-Israelites?


----------



## Davidius (Feb 23, 2007)

Although it hadn't fully blossomed in the OT, the multi-national aspect of the Covenant of Grace was present from the initiation of the Abrahamic Covenant. "You will be a father of many nations." Perhaps this, along with other examples from the OT such as the kindness with which the Israelites were supposed to treat gentiles in their midst and the blessing that they were supposed to be for Babylon ("working for its prosperity" and whatnot), is a foreshadowing of the Great Commission.


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Feb 23, 2007)

I would say the book is a great testimony of the evangelism of the nations that should be done. The mercy of God shown abroad. 

As to why the Ninevites, we could speculate a lot of things. Possibly to hold back the beginning of the Babylonian Empire and the captivity to follow. 

I believe Jonah learned his lesson, which is why it was recorded for the Jews to learn also. To include a book that's focus is mercy, and that results in a heathen people repenting, would and should have always been a knife in the pride of the Jews that God was only interested in them. 

He was sent to preach judgment (to cry out against them, because of their evil, 1:2; 3:4), but Jonah knew that God meant it for their repentance (4:1-3). 

If I recall other cases would include the travels and prophesying of Elijah, and Elisha.


----------

